
Apply HN: Planet Good, a crowdfunding site to raise money and find volunteers - PlanetGood
Problem:
The majority of news media relays information on crisis and tragedies. A few examples are earthquakes and other natural disasters, terrorism, accidents, etc. And often, the common person is just dealing with personal struggles or trauma in their own lives (i.e. a sudden death of a loved one). Or a person has a mission of a community project and needs a few volunteers.<p>How can people help those in need and show empathy and support through financial and other means?<p>Solution:<p>We believe there is a need for a website that speaks to the goodness of people, to instill empathy to help their fellow man and woman.<p>Our solution is Planet Good (tm). People will be able to post their stories and raise funds and&#x2F;or request volunteers for their causes or causes for other people.<p>We have the trademark for Planet Good (planetgood.org), a Facebook, and Twitter account.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;planetgood&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;planetgood&#x2F;</a><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;PlanetGood" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;PlanetGood</a><p>We needs funds to develop the website and app to bring this project to reality.<p>Progress:<p>We designed the initial wire frames for the Planet Good website. We need funds to develop the website and iOS and Android App.<p>Thank you for Consideration, Comments, and Votes!
======
exolymph
How will this gain traction over GoFundMe et al?

~~~
PlanetGood
GoFundme doesn't allow users to request volunteers. We're focused to build a
great platform, and not focused on competition. Planet Good has very good
appeal and easily correlates with our mission of helping people. With a very
good platform, publicity, and extended marketing, we will gain users to list
their projects (at no cost) on our site and app.

------
darlann
What is your business model? Will you take a commission on funds raised?

~~~
PlanetGood
Our plan is to take a small approx 3% commission on funds raised. People will
be able to advertise free of charge for volunteers for their project.

